# My New Exhaust



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Little clip what do you boys think??


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that b&j pipe sounds good


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks man...its definetly mean sounding for a little single anyway


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sounds good but maybe a lil hollow or is that what it is pretty much a gutted exhaust or does it have packing and everything but none the less it sounds mean for a cute lil kittie jk nice bike bro


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> sounds good but maybe a lil hollow or is that what it is pretty much a gutted exhaust or does it have packing and everything but none the less it sounds mean for a cute lil kittie jk nice bike bro


 Its a stock pipe modded with the outlet..it still has a baffle plate inside it doesnt sound hollow in real life its very throaty.

Yah its a little kitty but not the smallest lol. 17.4 gc aint that bad lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

naww i was jk i like your cat, i use to have one myself


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks lol...Next is a thundercat..outty....just cant decide yet lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good!


----------

